# Wallper of wonder!



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

hot diggidy, i just jazzed up this wallpaper from nissn's 350 flash page. take one good look at it! try to spot the difference! 

if you havn't seen the origional yet. GREAT!!! this poses an oppertunity to test my skills. take a close look at this, then go look at the origional in the gallery at the 350Z flash site. the link for it is located under the auction link on the main page. the default size is to fit a 1024x768 desktop. just click on the thumbnail to load full size, then right click "save as" or "set as background"


http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/640516

EDIT : version 2 of this wall is now up.

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/640619

click on my name next to the title to get the rest of my portfolio on this site, the site is called DEVIANTART.COM

i plan to do a couple more photos as well. sometime this weekend. (8-23-02)


----------

